# Restroom Facilities  in Storage Building



## MetalBuildingGuy (Jul 25, 2018)

Florida Building Code 6th Edition Plumbing (2017)

I have an existing 10,000 SF storage building that includes a 2,000 office area and 8,000 SF for storage.  Inside the office I have men's and women's restrooms of adequate size.  I want to build another 4,000 SF storage building on the same property about 200' away to storage more equipment.  The occupancy of the new building is group S-1.  The local building official is requesting that I provide "Restroom Facilities" in the new building based on the S-1 occupancy and section 403 and the table 403.1 that states I must have one restroom and one service sink.  

I'm trying to find an exemption that would allow me to build this storage building without having to build a restroom and install a service sink since I already have them in the existing main building on the same site.

Thanks.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 25, 2018)

See if the Fl building code has similar language


[P] 2902.3.2 Location of toilet facilities in occupancies other than malls.
In occupancies other than covered and open mall buildings, the required public and employee toilet facilities shall be located not more than one story above or below the space required to be provided with toilet facilities, and the path of travel to such facilities shall not exceed a distance of 500 feet (152 m).

Exception: The location and maximum travel distances to required employee facilities in factory and industrial occupancies are permitted to exceed that required by this section, provided that the location and maximum travel distance are approved.


----------



## mark handler (Jul 25, 2018)

*Florida Plumbing Code section 403.3.3 *
*Location of toilet facilities in occupancies other than malls *


In occupancies other than covered and open mall buildings, the required public and employee toilet facilities shall be located not more than one story above or below the space required to be provided with toilet facilities, and the path of travel to such facilities shall not exceed a distance of 500 feet (152 m).

*Exception: *The location and maximum distances of travel to required employee facilities in factory and industrial occupancies are permitted to exceed that required by this section, provided that the location and maximum distance of travel are approved.


----------



## fatboy (Jul 25, 2018)

I was going to throw out the 500 feet also.........hit up the BOA?


----------



## MetalBuildingGuy (Jul 26, 2018)

Thanks everyone and I agree with this exemption. 

When I mentioned it over the phone to the plumbing reviewer (not the building official) he commented that he was interpreting it as "in the same building".  However the code clearly does not say it must be in the same building and only mentions 500'.  Furthermore this new building will not be accessible to the public therefore I don't believe the path of travel will need to be compliant with the accessibility code but could be if it must.


----------



## steveray (Jul 26, 2018)

Accessibility is not limited to just "public"....And this is not in the accessibility code or standard, sections cited are from the building and plumbing codes...


----------



## MetalBuildingGuy (Jul 26, 2018)

Good point.  

I was reading 403.3 & 403.3.1 and assuming the code was stating that access to _public _toilet facilities must meet the accessibility code.  The approximate 200' travel distance (measured from the farthest end of the proposed new building) is across flat concrete so I'll make sure the civil engineer is aware and doesn't set the FFE of the new building too high causing a slope issue when exiting the new building.


----------



## JCraver (Jul 27, 2018)

Why is it an S-1?  Does it need to be heated/cooled, and are you going to have any space other than storage space in there (office, breakroom, etc)?  If not, can't you call it a U, hang a couple lights, and be done?


----------



## north star (Jul 28, 2018)

*$ ~ $*

IMO, ...the Florida BO is applying Table 403.1 [ `17 FPC  ]
because of the Occ. Load of the new 4,000 sq. ft. bldg......This
would be 8 Occupants......I believe that the BO is within their
correct interpretation to require the additional plbg. fixtures.

That said, ...what is the current plbg. fixture count in the
existing Restrooms ?......Will those existing plbg. fixtures
accommodate 8 additional Occupants ?

"If" the existing plbg. fixtures will accommodate 8 additional
occupants; according to the currently adopted Plumbing Code,
I would recommend that you create a spreadsheet with the
total count of the existing plbg. fixtures, ...cite the applicable
Code Sections & Tables in it, ...call the local BO and invite them
to visit the existing Restrooms for a visual verification of your
case \ position......."IF" the existing plbg. fixtures will not
accommodate 8 additional Occupants; according to the currently
adopted Plumbing Code, what is your position ?.......Have you
performed the calculations & checked them against the currently
adopted Plumbing Code ?


*$ ~ $*


----------



## RJJ (Jul 28, 2018)

It is my understanding that all bathrooms must be accessible if they are provided. If the bathroom meets the 500 ' rule I would assume you are fine.


----------

